# Insurance claim help!



## Eagle.andrew (Sep 1, 2016)

So I have been doing roofing for some time but the job I just received was through and insurance claim and this is my first job through a claim. I received the scope from the insurance and the first check. My question is when I send my final invoice do my prices have to match there's? Because some material cost are different compared to the quote. And some installation cost are different. And also how do I send a supplement? Do I need a special form? Thank you in advance for advice!


----------

